# Konverter Date



## minka (21. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu dem Konverter Datum:

<p:inputText id="datum"
								value="#{userController.user.datum}"
								converterMessage="Bitte geben Sie Ihr Geburtsdatum im dd-MM-yyyy Format ein">
								<f:convertDateTime pattern="dd.MM.yyyy"/>
							<h:message for="datum" style="color:red; font-size:75%" />
							</p:inputText>

bei der Ausgabe kommt bei mir:

Geburtsdatum: 	Sat Apr 04 02:00:00 CEST 1987 wenn ich 04.04.1987 eingebe 
 kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## Gasst (21. Nov 2012)

Du hast den Converter hier ja auch nur dem input-Field zugeordnet, nicht jedoch deinem output (den du nicht gepostet hast, deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus


----------



## minka (22. Nov 2012)

Stimmt der Output hat gefehlt 
danke!


----------

